# Lighting Options For the Dennerle Scaper's Tank?



## LukeDaly (4 Jan 2014)

Melting my own brain here a bit trying to find lights for my new Scapers tank! Everywhere I read has something different about lights.. Is the 1 watt per liter rule something I should go by even with a tank this shallow? The reason I didn't go with the light that came with the kit is because I wasn't to fond of its appearance. The light that comes with the kit option of the tank is a 24w 8,000k bulb suggesting around 1/2 a Watt per liter? This is of course still an option as I want the scape to look as good as possible, is 8,000k more plant friendly? Would I run into any difficulties growing any species with this light? 

I would also like to take a look at some of the LED options as I find that they tend to look a lot better. Although I will go for the option that will provide me with the best health for my aquascape. 

I will be dosing ferts, and co2. 

Thanks in advance, Luke.


----------



## darren636 (4 Jan 2014)

the scapers light will grow almost anything.


----------



## LukeDaly (5 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> the scapers light will grow almost anything.


 
As ridiculous as they may sound I was not to found of the appearance of the scapers light, and was wanting to see it there was any other options available worthwhile, possibly LEDS?


----------



## darren636 (5 Jan 2014)

LukeDaly said:


> As ridiculous as they may sound I was not to found of the appearance of the scapers light, and was wanting to see it there was any other options available worthwhile, possibly LEDS?


 arcadia do a led clip on, pretty powerful. Tmc mini tile and the fluval led.


----------



## LukeDaly (5 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> arcadia do a led clip on, pretty powerful. Tmc mini tile and the fluval led.


 

Awhh man them Arcadia lights look epic! they don't do any to fit my tank unfortunately.. they also look like id have to sell a kidney to afford one with all the controllers and temperature stuff etc.. Same with the Fluval they all seem to be to big.. Sitting with a tank and no lights is not fun at all lol...


----------



## peke (7 Jan 2014)

Ada aquasky 451 fits on that tank and gives enough light and looks very nice!


----------



## darren636 (7 Jan 2014)

peke said:


> Ada aquasky 451 fits on that tank and gives enough light and looks very nice!


 bit of a wait involved though!


----------



## LukeDaly (9 Jan 2014)

Ok went to my LFS today and just ordered a Scapers light in.. I guess if i need more light I can always get another.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Voytek (1 Dec 2015)

Hi guys.
I have the same problem. I don't know what light should I buy for my scapers tank. Currently I have Aquatic nature solar duo boy lamp with 30w 6500k bulb but I am looking for something better. I mean I wish to have lamp which gives light in all places of the tank consistently.  What do you think about chihiros 451?


----------



## MirandaB (2 Dec 2015)

The scapers led is pretty powerful,can be dimmed down and if you scout about you can get it pretty cheap too.
Picked mine up off Amazon for about £55


----------



## Voytek (2 Dec 2015)

Hey MirandaB  Than you for very good idea. I just bought one... the strongest one. Hopefully it will work with timer.


----------

